# Ruten besitz??!!



## Carpjunky (3. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen#h 
Mich würd mal interessieren was ihr für Ruten fischt und wie viele davon!|supergri In welcher Preisklasse!
Schreibt bitte#6 

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Tobi F (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Ola!#h 

Ich fische die Shimano Beastmaster Specimen 3,6m 2,75lbs, bisher zwei Ruten.
Preis liegt um 100,- und bei ebay sah ich sie mal für 74,-


LG Tobi F


----------



## Bergi (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

2 Daiwa Emblem in 2,75 lbs 3,6m Preis je ca 80 Euro
Ersatzruten: DAM Carp Ace 2,5 lbs 3,6m Preis damals ja 130 DM

Wobei ich leider dazu sagen muss das ich mit den Ruten nicht wirklich zufrieden bin,da sie mir schon etwas weich sind,aber ist schon schwer mit wenig Geld vernünftige Ruten zu bekommen und für die meisten Gewässer die ich befsiche reichen sie alle mal.


----------



## Ossifischer (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Hey an alle, AKN 3,90m 2,75 lbs Preis ca 450 DM vor 6 Jahren 4Stk. aber ich glaube die fische ich noch 10 Jahre weil die sind einfach geil. #6


----------



## Carpjunky (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Moin Freaks#h 
Ich fische im Moment 2 Fox Warrior!Ich find die reichen alle mal und sind sehr preiswert!#6Ích glaub ich kaufe davon noch 2!|kopfkrat 

Gruß


----------



## Counter-Striker (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Magicbeast von Exori fishing 30-60 g Wg und 300cm länge. Einfach super dann für 39.99€. Ist meine Allzweckrute .......


----------



## Ultimate (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Fische jetzt sobald es wieder los geht 2x Shimano Tribal XTR Low Rider ca 230€ pro Rute.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*



			
				Carpjunky schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen#h
> Mich würd mal interessieren was ihr für Ruten fischt und wie viele davon!|supergri In welcher Preisklasse!
> Schreibt bitte#6
> 
> Gruß|wavey:


 
Hast mich da nun auf eine Inventur gebracht und werd mich mal in den Keller begeben und Listen was da so ALLES zusammen kam in den Jahren!

???Gehts hier denn nur um Karpfenruten & Rollen???|kopfkrat 


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Carpjunky (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Moinsen#h 
Ihr könnt hier natürlich auch eure anderen Ruten und Rollen auflisten! Mich hat nur in erster Linie interessiert was ihr so an Karpfenruten habt und fischt!


Gruß


----------



## ChristophL (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

1 Spro Prion 3,60m & 1 Deltafishing Compositrute 3,60m
2x Emblem X6000T dazu.

Habe noch eine Spro Prion in 3,30m - die nehme ich meistens mit Futterkorb für grössere Distanzen.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## the doctor (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Tja wenn ich auf Karpfen fische: 1 Berkley Cherrywood 2,75 lbs Ebay 75€, 1 Ultimate Novell 2,5lbs 80€,      1 Balzer Magna 2,75lbs (ca. 6Jahre alt, damals  280 DM)
Sind zwar 3 verschiedene, bin aber Wunschlos glücklich!!!!
Bei den Rollen siehts auch nicht anders aus:q 
Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind...
Rute 1 : Baitrunner RE
Rute 2: Mitchell Armada Pro
Rute 3: Eurostar Baitdrifter (Mein Lieblingstück)

Fische aber mit allen Ruten auch auf Raubfisch!!!!#6 
Wobei die Ultimate nur zum Raubfischen eingesetzt wird....


----------



## Calli (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Hallo,
ich fische 2 Hardy Carp 1 (Glasfiber,Stck.200,-Euro, gebraucht) und eine Hardy Palakona Carp (Bambus,800,-Euro, gebraucht).Die Ruten sind 10ft (3,05m) lang, 1,5ib, und für den Nahbereich.Für mittlere/lange Distanz und den Rhein nutze ich 2 Nash Pursuits 12ft, 2,75ib.
MFG
Calli


----------



## Carpjunky (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Moinsen#h 
Wie findet ihr die Fox Warrior?Wenn ich hier was von Ruten zu einem Preis von 800Eu höre wird mir ganz schwindelig!:q |uhoh: 

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## BigBaitrunner (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Hallo,

Ich fischte jetzt Shimano Hyperloop 13ft und 3 lb#6 . Die ist beim Drill schön weich hat starkes Rückrat und hat enorme Kraftreserven. Blei mit 120 kann ich locker werfen da kann ich die Rute komplet aufladen. Von den Hyperloop hab ich 2 mit 2 Shimano BigBaitrunner LongCast. Wenn wer 1 Shimano Alivio in ´12ft 3 lb Braucht bitte eine PN schreiben.#6 
lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Gabs so einen nicht schon mal?

3x Daiwa AKN 12' 2,5lbs 430DM Neu
3x Daiwa Emblem Interline 13' 2,75lbs 470DM Neu.

Aber die Emblems gebe ich auch ab, und bau mir dafür vermutl. Century SPs 13' 3,5lbs selber. Mit Kork, weil Haltbarer, und 10+1 oder 11+1 Beringung.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpjunky (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Hi Gereatefetischist#h 
Ich bin ja erst seit 3 Monaten im AB!Ich weiß also nicht ob es so einen Theard schon mal gegeben hat?


Gruß


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Oh, dann darf ich Dich aber auf das vorhandensein einer Suchfunktion aufmerksam machen 

Da findet sich übrigens auch noch die Rolle, der Pieper,... , bis hin zur lieblingsunterhose

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rainerle (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

@Holger: es ist doch schön, dass einige(s) sich nicht verändert (mein ich jetzt bezügl. der Art u. Weise Deiner Posts, find ich nämlich wirklich meistens gut).

Zur Frage: Penta-Flexlite CarpMachine: 12", 2,75 lbs
               2 Daiwa-ProCarp: 11", 2,75 lbs (ich hab die einfach vom Aussehen geil       gefunden und die Länge find ich optimal für unsere Flüsse in MF)
               2 Esox-Carp: 12", 2,5 lbs (relativ weich, eigentlich meine Seen-Ruten)


----------



## Pilkman (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Moin Carpjunky,

Holger meint diesen Thread ... #h #h #h

Ich poste das jetzt nicht doppelt, bei mir hat sich da noch nichts geändert... hoffe trotzdem, dass bald meine Shimano Technium Slim in 12ft. 2,75lbs bei mir ankommen...


----------



## Knispel (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Auf Karpfen :

3 x Greys Prodigy 2,75 lbs, 12`     170 € das Stück     ( 224 € Katalogpreis )
2 x Greys Prodigy 3,50 lbs, 12`6 "  200 € das Stück    ( 254 € Katalogpreis )
1 x Sportex Carp ???  3,50 lbs, 13` , ca. 150 DM ( gebraucht )
Für den Nahbereich und Spührangeln
3 x Greys Prodigy Barbel, 1,5 lbs, 12` , 150 € das Stück  
( 199 € Katalogpreis )


----------



## Warius (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Hm, anscheinend bin ich hier wohl einer der einzigsten, der mit zwei NASH Outlaw XS angelt!? |kopfkrat, sind doch gar nicht so schlecht...12 ft und 3 lbs. Und dann gammeln da noch irgendo zwei alte Yadruten rum, welche ich hin und wieder von diversen Seebrücken aus benutze....

Grüsse Warius


----------



## Ultimate (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Fische zwei Shiamno Triabl XTR Low Rider mit 12" und 2,75lbs. Es sind super Ruten die sehr schlank aber auch kraftvoll sind. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr edel.
Gekostet haben si das Stück 230Euronen. Bilder stell ich noch rein.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Karpfenruten

2x North Western Sealey 12ft   2  1/4 lb

1x Mitchell Carpe-Specimen 3.6m

1x YAD Ahus 330 3,3m

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## GoldWinger (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

I wois net wie de dinger heißen...  I   glaub Shakesbier steht druff...is mir auch wurscht

hauptsach de Fisch gehn ran ,   |supergri


----------



## schwedi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Mahlzeit

Hier mal meine Teilchen.
2x DAM Hypron Carp 30-70 gr 3,60  alt aber Top für das Kanalfischen optimal. Werfe meine 120 gr Bleie ohne Angst das die Ruten brechen bis an die andere Seite.

2x Fox Frontier 3,0 lbs 3,6 Geile Ruten so schön dünn und trotzdem Reserven. 

1x Fox Warrior 3,25 3,9 für das Fischen am See. Boot darf ich hier nicht benutzen.

Rollen 2x Cormoran Freerunner CR 40X. Haben mich noch nie im Stich gelassen und 3x Baitrunner 4500B.

Habe noch ein Pelzer Joystick MK II 3,6  2,75 lbs abzugeben NEU und ungefischt. Wenn interesse PM an mich.

Schönen Tag noch
Schwedi


----------



## Adrian* (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Penn Millenium giga Jig 2.70m, 20-100g, wg       110euro
Yad Cleveland 3.00m 40-150g wg  (gebraucht)  70euro
Mitchell Excellence Carp 3.60m 2 1/2 LBS          42.99 euro (sonderangebot)
Spro Premium Power X Feeder 3.90m 90g wg     69.99euro (sonderangebot)
3 Teleskop ruten 3m wg bis 40g, wg bis 70g, wg bis 150g jede ca. 25euro (sonderangebote)

dann hab ich noch jede menge alte ruten mit dennen ich nicht angeln....


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Zurzeit noch die Shimano Hyperloop!
 Aber werde mir bald 3 Fox Warrior oder 2 Shimano Technium zulegen


----------



## STICHLING (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Hi


Sportex Specimen Carp 366-2,5 -> 110 Euro
Sportex FBC Carp         380-3,0 -> 190 Euro
Greys X-Flite Carp        380-3,0 -> 280 Euro 

Gruss


Sven


----------



## darth carper (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Meine Allroundruten sind drei Kevin Maddocks Challenger in 12,5ft und einer Testkurve von 3lb. Die Ruten habe ich schon einige Jahre und werde sie auf jeden Fall solange fischen bis sie auseinander fallen. Bloß schade das es die Ruten nicht mehr gibt.

Dazu habe ich noch zwei SPRO Strategy Carp mit Korkgriff, 3,60m, 1,5-1,75lb und drei Chub The Storm (die waren so schön billig).

Die Rollen dazu sind die guten alten Emblem X 5000T(3x) und drei Quantum Energy 765 BCS.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Ich habe:

3X NASH Pursuit X 13" 3,5lbs (Waren mal teuer, ich hab 150€ pro Flinte gezahlt)
2X Harrison "handmade" in 12" 2,5lbs (ich weiß leider nicht was fürn Blank)
1X Shimano Diaflash 12" 2,5lbs (Da müssen noch 2 von her)
Diverse Ruten um die 2lbs (selten auf Karpfen)

PS: Neuer Tackle-Thread kommt schonn noch... (Ich kümmer mich da schon drum )


----------



## Shakerz (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Hallo,

ich fische folgende Gerätschaften:

Karpfen:
2x Ultimate Novell, 3.60 m/2.75 lbs. mit je Ultimate Carp Runner 4000 je Rute ca. 150 €

Raubfisch/ Zander u. Hecht (mit Shads u. Twister):
Daiwa Shogun, 2.85 m/80 g mit je Daiwa Capricorn 2500A je Rute ca. 420 EUR

Raubfisch/ Zander (Pose) und Forelle (Sbiro):
Daiwa Tornado, 3.60 m/20-40 g mit je Daiwa Regal F 2500 je Rute ca. 100 EUR

Raubfisch/ Barsch, Rapfen, Forellen (mit kl. Spinner, Blinke o. ä.):
Cormoran Coramid, 2.70 m/10-40 g mit je Cormoran Axos 8Pi je Rute ca. 180 EUR

Raubfisch/ mit KöFi an der Grundmontage:
Ultimate Empire Spin M 3.00 m/40-80 g mit je Ultimate Carp Runner 4000 je Rute ca. 140 EUR

Dazu noch 4 Teleskopruten von D.A.M. (ältere Mod) mit D.A.M. Rollen (Quick Finessa Trout). Verwende ch für Schleien, KöFi und Karpfen auf Pose. Preis weiß ich nicht mehr. Stammen noch aus meiner Jugend....


Gruß

S.


----------



## Blackmax (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Century Blackmax 12ft 2 1/2 lb + Shimano US Baitrunner 4500 A
Century Armalite Top Gun 12ft 3 1/2 lb + Daiwa SS3000

Natürlich alle Ruten handmade.


----------



## Fattony (7. August 2007)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Karpfen:
1x Delta Fishing 3.60m (40 Euro)
3x Spro Prion 3.60m (alle zusammen um 50 Euro *gg*)

Raubfisch:
Magna Matrix 2.70m  50-150g Wg

Ne Stippe von 4metern^^ (Köderfischen)

3-4 Teleskopruten   die nehm ich aber nie^^ nur wenn bruder mitgeht


----------



## Pitiplatsch (7. August 2007)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Hi.
Ich besitze 2 Ruten von YAD.(Stonehill Special Carp)
12ft und 3.00lbs
Ich bin echt wunschlos glücklich mit den Ruten.
Hab damals auch ein Schnäppchen gemacht.Beide Ruten für 100€.

Grüße


----------



## hanjoh (8. August 2007)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

...ich fische seit neun Jahren 

2 Sportex Specimen Carp in 2,5 lbs, 360 cm
2 Sportex Specimen Carp in 3,0 lbs, 360 cm

Die Blanks und alles Zubehör hab ich mir bei CMW bestellt und die Ruten dann selbst aufgebaut. Hat mich damals pro Rute glaube ich um die 130,- DM gekostet, da es Auslaufmodelle waren. Und ich werde sie solange fischen, bis ich, oder die Ruten das Zeitliche gesegnet haben!!! :vik::vik::vik:

übrigens, an meinen Ruten hängen Daiwa Emblem X5000T Rollen ebenfalls seit neun Jahren, und auch das wird sich nicht ändern! Tolle Rolle für nen vernünftigen Preis...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. August 2007)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

ich fische:

2x fox elite CRD064      3.25 lbs # 3,60m:k:k:k:l:l


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Moin,

Karpfen: 2x Balzer Magna Silver 12ft./ 2.5 lb, 2x US Baitrunner 4500 b, Daiwa Infinity Duo 0,31mm

Hecht: Blackstar CM 40-80 gr, Daiwa Super Samurai 20-60 gr#6


Was soll da kommen?^^  :l


----------



## Allround Mike (29. August 2007)

*AW: Ruten besitz??!!*

Hallo ,

ich fische seit letzte Woche die Rute
2x Fox Legend 3,6m 2,75lbs. konnte aber leider noch keinen großen Karpfen fangen ( nur bis 17pfd.). Aber bis jetzt richtig klasse Stöcke #6. Preis pro Rute,etwa 130€

Als Rollen fische ich ebenfalls seit letzte Woche
2x Shimano Thunnus 12000 mit 0,35er Shimano Technium Schnur
die bis jetzt geilste Rolle mit der ich fischte!!

Grüße Mike


----------

